# Stuffed Mushrooms TNT



## kadesma (Jun 14, 2012)

One more for the kids to try...Remove the stems from 24- white mushrooms chop them set stems aside pre-heat oven to 400...Saute 1/4 cup chopped shallots in 2 tab. of butter, cook til tender. add the mushroom stems and1/2 Tab chopped fresh thyme. Cook til tender about 10 min. In a large bowl combine about four oz of chopped prosciutto or ham of choice a large egg, 1/2 c bread crumbs unseasoned,  1/4 c parm, 3 tab. fresh chopped parsley, salt and pepper and 1 clove crushed garlic or garlic powder  mix in the cooked mushrooms and then fill the caps  rounding the tops place mushrooms in 13x9  oiled pan and cook 30 min watch carefully so as not to burn.Serve these nice and warm
enjoy
kades


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 14, 2012)

This just might be my dinner tonight - I have all the ingredients, though I don't think I will make 24 for myself, probably 12 will do.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 14, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> This just might be my dinner tonight - I have all the ingredients, though I don't think I will make 24 for myself, probably 12 will do.


You make 12 and so will I then we chow down.
ma


----------



## Addie (Jun 14, 2012)

Save some for me.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 14, 2012)

kadesma said:


> You make 12 and so will I then we chow down.
> ma


Sounds like a plan! 



Addie said:


> Save some for me.


Okay, I will make the full 24, which leaves 12 for you Addie!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 14, 2012)

Yum!  Have been craving me some stuffed mushies, Ma.  Thanks!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 14, 2012)

LP,Addie and Dawg, come on over and we will make the mushrooms a double batch, a big green salad, some french bread, we can sit around the pool, and take a dip and just enjoy sound like a plan? If anyone else wants to join us jump in 
ma


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 14, 2012)

kadesma said:
			
		

> LP,Addie and Dawg, come on over and we will make the mushrooms a double batch, a big green salad, some french bread, we can sit around the pool, and take a dip and just enjoy sound like a plan? If anyone else wants to join us jump in
> ma



Would that be fun or what!


----------



## Addie (Jun 14, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Would that be fun or what!


 
Sounds like the end to a perfect day.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 15, 2012)

Addie said:


> Sounds like the end to a perfect day.


It would be so perfect. Of course you have to promise not to laugh at my beauty of a black eye
But a swim and some iced tea would be heaven ..
ma


----------



## kadesma (Jun 15, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Yum!  Have been craving me some stuffed mushies, Ma.  Thanks!


Welcome hon, don't look my eye is taking  on the purple like my arm
ma


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 16, 2012)

I haven't tried these yet but it is on the menu for tomorrow. I can't wait!


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 16, 2012)

kadesma said:


> LP,Addie and Dawg, come on over and we will make the mushrooms a double batch, a big green salad, some french bread, we can sit around the pool, and take a dip and just enjoy sound like a plan? If anyone else wants to join us jump in
> ma


Just saw this!  Awesome idea!  I can bring dessert!


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 16, 2012)

kadesma said:


> It would be so perfect. Of course you have to promise not to laugh at my beauty of a black eye
> But a swim and some iced tea would be heaven ..
> ma


Oh, how about some of my strawberry watermelon lemonade?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 16, 2012)

Am I too late?  I have 4 more laps for an even 30.  Taking a breather.  This is a good relay this year!  No rain and it's just starting to cool down.  I sent Shrek to bed back at the facility at 10 pm.  He had fun in a wheelchair, plum wore me out.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 16, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Am I too late?  I have 4 more laps for an even 30.  Taking a breather.  This is a good relay this year!  No rain and it's just starting to cool down.  I sent Shrek to bed back at the facility at 10 pm.  He had fun in a wheelchair, plum wore me out.


I'm so proud of you Your Ogreness!  With all that is going on you still have time to walk for charity.  

For that we will put on another batch of mushrooms and save you some ice tea, lemonade or your drink of choice!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 16, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Am I too late?  I have 4 more laps for an even 30.  Taking a breather.  This is a good relay this year!  No rain and it's just starting to cool down.  I sent Shrek to bed back at the facility at 10 pm.  He had fun in a wheelchair, plum wore me out.


You are never too late Now the gang is really going and I'm thrilled about this
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 16, 2012)

I ended up doing 50 laps @ $10 a lap from my Mom and Dad.  With all the fuss of getting Shrek there in the wheelchair and making sure I got him back on time, I forgot to take my camera this year!  In all I managed to make almost $5000 in personal donations, I don't know what my Team did, I'll find out Tuesday!


----------



## simonbaker (Jun 16, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> Oh, how about some of my strawberry watermelon lemonade?


 I'll bring a little liquid courage to spike it a bit. Let's party!

I would love your recipie for strawberry watermelon lemonade.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 16, 2012)

Okay, tax deadline is passed. I'm coming to this party too.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 17, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Okay, tax deadline is passed. I'm coming to this party too.


YEA!!!!!! the more the merrier..Let's get going
kades


----------



## taxlady (Jun 17, 2012)

Mushrooms were on special today, so I picked up two packages (8 oz each). I made sure there were big mushrooms in one package. Gonna try this very soon.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 17, 2012)

simonbaker said:


> I'll bring a little liquid courage to spike it a bit. Let's party!
> 
> I would love your recipie for strawberry watermelon lemonade.


You can find it here (got the name backwards LOL - and it is my own recipe )

Please leave one of the punch bowls unspiked please!  Me and the youngin's like our lemonade straight up!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 9, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Mushrooms were on special today, so I picked up two packages (8 oz each). I made sure there were big mushrooms in one package. Gonna try this very soon.


Hope you like them.
kades


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 10, 2012)

Ma, I never got back to tell you, but this has become my goto mushroom recipe!  They are so good!  I will still make mushrooms gratin when I need a quick fix, but these are devine!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 10, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> Ma, I never got back to tell you, but this has become my goto mushroom recipe!  They are so good!  I will still make mushrooms gratin when I need a quick fix, but these are devine!


Hi Sweetie,
so glad you like them. Thanks for letting me know. That's such a thoughtful thing to do.
hugs
ma


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 13, 2012)

kadesma said:


> One more for the kids to try...Remove the stems from 24- white mushrooms chop them set stems aside pre-heat oven to 400...Saute 1/4 cup chopped shallots in 2 tab. of butter, cook til tender. add the mushroom stems and1/2 Tab chopped fresh thyme. Cook til tender about 10 min. In a large bowl combine about four oz of chopped prosciutto or ham of choice a large egg, 1/2 c bread crumbs unseasoned,  1/4 c parm, 3 tab. fresh chopped parsley, salt and pepper and 1 clove crushed garlic or garlic powder  mix in the cooked mushrooms and then fill the caps  rounding the tops place mushrooms in 13x9  oiled pan and cook 30 min watch carefully so as not to burn.Serve these nice and warm
> enjoy
> kades



Sounds lovely, thanks for sharing Kades


----------



## kadesma (Jul 13, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Sounds lovely, thanks for sharing Kades


I love sharing with nice people like you
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 13, 2012)

Aww thank you Kades, you are such a lovely person


----------



## kadesma (Jul 13, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Aww thank you Kades, you are such a lovely person


Why thank you Kylie you are  a lovely person too.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank you Kades


----------

